# Schufaeinträge



## krennz (8 Juli 2009)

Hi,

habe gerade mit einem Mitarbeiter der Schufa ein nettes Gespräch geführt und darf folgendes veröffentlichen:

"Die Schufa hat einige tausend Vertragspartner in 'Deutschland und nur DIESE sind berechtigt bei der Schufa Einträge vorzunehmen. Ausserdem werden diese Vertragspartner einer Prüfung unterzogen.

Die Schufa selber kämpft gegen die Behauptungen von Inkassounternehmen, wie z.B. Deutsche Zentralinkasso (ehemals K.G.) oder Zentral Inkasso Stelle Mainz u.a. an und stellt verunsicherte Verbraucher an eine spezielle Stelle im Hause durch um sie zu beruhigen und die Beschwerden aufzunehmen."

Also keine Panik wenn behauptet wird es würden Einträge bei der Schufa gemacht. Diese Behauptungen sind schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## krennz (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Schufaeinträge*

Hatte heute, dank eines Kollegen, nochmal Kontakt mit einem anderen Mitarbeiter der Schufa. Als ich sagte, dass ich einer der Helferlein gegen die Abofallensteller bin war er sehr freundlich und bestätigte mir, was ich gestern gepostet habe. 

Wenn Inkassobüros der Nutzlosbranche und der Gewinnspielfuzzies mit Einträgen bei der Schufa drohen, lacht drüber, denn die sind bestimmt keine Partner der Schufa.

Lt Schufa hat die Deutsche Zentralinkasso aus Berlin die Inkassotätigkeit der K.G. für den Frankfurter Kreisel übernommen und geht mit den gleichen rüden Methoden (wie lange noch) gegen "säumige" Zahler vor. Die Schufa verlangt von der DZ den Hinweis "Mitglied der Schufa" auf ihrer Homepage zu löschen und die Drohung mit Schufaeinträgen zu unterlassen. _xxxx_

Soweit erst mal. Sollte sich weiteres ergeben werde ich es posten.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Schufaeinträge*

Warum erzählst du hier eigentlich immer solche Märchen? Hier ist nicht eines der anderen Foren vo du überall gesperrt wurdest.Hier gibts Fakten,keine Vermutungen


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Schufaeinträge*



krennz schrieb:


> wie z.B. Deutsche Zentralinkasso (ehemals K.G.)


DAS stimmt so nicht!


----------



## krennz (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Schufaeinträge*

Ich habe nur das wiedergegeben, was mir die Schufaleute sagten und habe nichts hinzugefügt.

Bei Pc-Welt wurde ich gesperrt, weil ich zuviel Werbung für ein anderes Forum machte und bei Netzwelt, weil ich da einen Scherz machen wollte, der voll daneben ging, als ich einen Songtext zitierte.:wall:


----------



## bernhard (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Schufaeinträge*

Hier im Forum stehen wir kurz davor, gegen unrichtige Zusammenhänge, abschweifende Mutmaßung, zusammenhanglose Schwafeleien eine Grenze zu ziehen.


----------



## krennz (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Schufaeinträge*

Hi Bernhard,

ich werde mich in Zukunft garantiert mehr zurückhalten, aber jetzt bei der Schufa tut man mir unrecht. Habé auf meinem handy 0180572483* am 8.7. um 16.07 gespeichert.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Schufaeinträge*

@krennz-Ja manchmal ist es besser nichts zu schreiben bevor man Unsinn schreibt.Auch auf Fragen zu antworten die bereits beantwortet wurden ist nicht unsinnig.Postingschinderei und Pushen nervt jeden Admin!
Sehe gerade du bist wieder gesperrt.Ich würde mal überlegen warum!


----------

